# Aching Leg Muscles



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2019)

I've been cycling a bit more than I normally would, but I don't think anything excessive & nowhere near what some of you folks, only 200 miles in August, most are around 20 miles offroad each. 

On the last 3 rides I've been fine when riding & for the rest of that day but the following day my lower thigh muscles are aching, looking on Google I would say they are the Rectus Femoris.

I don't think I have changed anything, food & hydration I believe as the same, the terrain & routes haven't really changed, if anything I have not climbed as much.

They don't really hurt but they are just uncomfortable, any suggestions, only thing I can think of is if the seat has dropped slightly, but it didn't feel like it when riding but will check when I get home.


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2019)

DOMS. Get a foam roller (or a good deep sports massage)


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2019)

You get used to a different position especially if the change happens slowly as in a slipping seatpost, as you suggest. But it takes the muscles and skeleton longer to adapt to new stresses especially as you age. 

Tired, stiff muscles are normal after any ride. Sitting in a hot bath and massaging the muscles helps for me.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2019)

Your first sentence gives you the answer - you are cycling a bit more. I've got sore muscles after an hour's turbo session on Zwift last night - easy is is not.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Your first sentence gives you the answer - you are cycling a bit more. I've got sore muscles after an hour's turbo session on Zwift last night - easy is is not.



Well it's actually terminal - you need to donate your bikes to me.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Sep 2019)

As @Globalti said, my initial thought was that your seat post may have dropped slightly.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2019)

Thanks folks sort of as suspected, will check seatpost as my initial thought, but on a brighter note it did get me to ride the motorbike into work today, so much quicker


----------



## Slick (10 Sep 2019)

Whilst it might very well be the seatpost, I still think @vickster has the best solution, a good sports massage once a month or so is perfect for me. I finally found a place near to me and it's been a godsend.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Sep 2019)

Get some foam rollers, and watch some YouTube vids about how to best use them. The issue is probably being caused by a sinking seat post, or it could be even more subtle, like the saddle is starting to lose some of it’s supporting qualities.


----------

